# London Poppy Walk 10k



## Stitch147 (Jul 8, 2018)

Today I'm taking part in the London Poppy Walk for the Royal British Legion. It's a 10k walk round London. Following a set of directions and solving clues and answering questions along the route. I done it last year and it's a great event. They do them all over the country and would highly recommend it to anyone. There's no set time and it's great to do with kids. I'm doing this one solo. It's gonna be hot. I've got plenty of water, sun cream, hat, biccies and fruit pastilles (for Justin). 
Will update and post pics on my way home later. But here's a train station selfie!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2018)

I hope you have a great day Stitch!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 8, 2018)

Good luck.


----------



## KARNAK (Jul 8, 2018)

Well done Stitch, you seem all set for the event. Hope you enjoy 
your day.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2018)

Please have a GOOD day Sititch


----------



## Flower (Jul 8, 2018)

Have a great day Stitch  Your feet know what to do by now for sure


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 8, 2018)

That was a great walk. I was the 3rd person to cross the finish line. Took me 1 hour 42 mins to walk the 10k distance. Glad I finished before it got too hot. Feet all good. Here's a few pics I took on the way round.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2018)

Well well done. You should get a job with London tourism ! Very


----------



## grovesy (Jul 8, 2018)

Well done.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2018)

Well done Stitch!  1hr 42 - you don't hang around, do you?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 8, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Well done Stitch!  1hr 42 - you don't hang around, do you?


Try not too. The route was flat apart from the very last uphill but towards St Paul's cathedral.


----------



## Lanny (Jul 8, 2018)

Wow! Third!  Do you get a broze medal? Well done! Clapping emoji!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 8, 2018)

Well done Stitch. Great photos as well.  Was a warm one today!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 9, 2018)

3 Gold stars  4 Stititch


----------



## Jeff Stocking (Jul 10, 2018)

Well done that’s a cracking time


----------



## KARNAK (Jul 10, 2018)

Great News Stitch and well done .


----------

